# Canon U.S.A. Recognized as One of the World’s Most Ethical Companies for the Fourth Consecutive Year by The Ethisphere Institute



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2021)

> MELVILLE, NY, March 1, 2021– During a time when it has been crucial for companies to prioritize the values and needs of their customers and employees, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has remained committed to developing solutions that are designed to support ever-changing business needs. Reflecting this commitment, Canon U.S.A. is proud to share it has been recognized as one of the 2021 World’s Most Ethical Companies for the fourth consecutive year by the Ethisphere Institute, a global leader in defining and advancing the standards of ethical business practices.
> 
> Of the 135 honorees spanning 22 countries and 47 industries, Canon U.S.A. is the only company to be recognized within the Imaging Technology industry category, showcasing the company’s strong global standards, business integrity, corporate citizenship and overall brand value. As a result of the company’s...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 2, 2021)

I think Canon USA being one of the most ethical companies in the USA or Canon being one of the most ethical companies in the world would mean a lot more.


----------



## HMC11 (Mar 3, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I think Canon USA being one of the most ethical companies in the USA or Canon being one of the most ethical companies in the world would mean a lot more.


Indeed. And the headline is misleading, as it gives the impression that it was ethical towards people in general, rather than primarily towards its own customer. The award is for having good 'corporate ethical standards', which I don't quite know what it means in practice. The book by Joel Bakan, The New Corporation, could well provide a context for this. Besides, it is awarded by a for-profit company which brings back memories of audit firms giving triple A ratings for sub-prime instruments - not quite the same, I know, just that it feels a tad off. Nevertheless, as a canon customer I guess it is possible to take comfort that the company is ranked well in its ethical practice towards me, rather than being ranked poorly, that is.


----------



## dirtyvu (Mar 3, 2021)

Apple and Google didn't make the list. So they're doing something right.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes - and they can only take part in, and be recognised for, awards that exist...


----------

